

A week with Yubikey – no need to remember any passwords - alexsavin
https://alexsavin.me/eng/posts/2015-04-07-yubikey-no-password-required.html

======
osconfused
I have a yubikey. I primarily use it in conjunction with Lastpass. It works
well. I like it. I kept the Google authenticator app for email, but let
Lastpass manage all the passwords for basic websites for me.

